# Top 5 Destinations in Souda Bay Crete



## cybercliff (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to know what's your top 5 destinations or must see in Souda Bay Crete. I am planning to visit there in October 2011. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whatshisname (Aug 15, 2010)

You may want to expand your search beyond Souda Bay. It's been years since I was living in the area but Chana is right down the road with excellent harbor and old town area. The Akroutari peninsula is right there, which is where Zorba The Greek movie was filmed. Also an excellent monastery is located on the peninsula. The Symaria Gorge is within traveling distance and should not be missed if you have time.


----------



## timbasse (Aug 19, 2011)

*spirit of crete*

Hi, as you are coming to Crete I thought that you might be interested in checking out my website. As this thread refuses my URL just google spirit of crete.

there are certainly a number of interesting places to see in the Souda area but who suggested the "Top 5 Destinations"? Regards, Tim.


----------

